# norman b-20 cutaway



## longhair13 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have this guy thats selling a norman b-20 cutaway for 250 ( triying to get him down to 200 ) anyway is this a good deal or do you think something is wrong with it also what do these guitars go for


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Well depends*

Does it have the on board electronics, one in excellent condition would sell for about that with out the Fishman system ( $250-325 ) as for something wrong with it, well I am not there to take a look so if you are allowed to try it out then the better for you.Good hunting.Ship..........oh and if it comes with a case than its a great deal.


----------



## longhair13 (Mar 13, 2009)

*thanks*

i,m going to go look at it today and it does come with a case and the electronics are all there i,ll let ya know :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

About 8 years ago I paid around $700-$800 for a brand new one with the Fishman electronics.

I think used they're usually $300-$400

Sounds like a deal if it's in good condition.

Cadence


----------



## longhair13 (Mar 13, 2009)

*got it*

well went and seen it and bought it was in great shape all the electonics work and got a case with it the ccase is kind of beating up thats ok :smile:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*concrats*

Longhair13, good for you man I am glad it worked out for you and remember that a case is only for a quick storage, you can always look around later for a better one.Ship


----------

